# Tier 2 ICT long term staff dependent Visa



## vsntvmsathya (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,

Am here in London on Tier 2 ICT Long term staff visa and am planning to bring my visa on Tier 2 ICT Long term staff spouse visa. My employer is going to sponsor the dependent visa. 

My query is - My wife is working for some other employee in India and would she need to submit leave letter or resignation letter during Visa document submission to VFS. if we dont submit these documents , will UKBA reject the dependent Visa ?.

Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. What she does with her Indian jobs is entirely up to her and is of no concern to UKBA.


----------



## vsntvmsathya (Jan 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No. What she does with her Indian jobs is entirely up to her and is of no concern to UKBA.


Many Thanks Joppa. I will proceed with no fear.


----------

